# need help with the instrument cluster



## devils_smile (Jul 15, 2011)

i hav a 2004-05 xtrail 2.2 diesel....the car was running fine but a couple of days ago the techometer has stopped working. im guessing loose wiring so i hav to take out the cluster. can any1 help with how i should do that. heres a refrence picture of my model


----------



## devils_smile (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Remove the 2 silver strips on each side of the dash, they just unclip from their place. Once you have done that, you will see 2 screws holding the black plastic shroud above the cluster. Remove these 2 screws and pull the black shroud towards you. You will now see 4 screws holding the cluster in place. Remove these 4 screws and slide the cluster towards you.


----------



## devils_smile (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks alot *aussietrail* em eving planning on changing the standard cassete player to a alpine cd player. could u also tell me how to remove the silver center console so i can replace the player....thanks alot


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries mate, the entire silver centre console is held in place by ONE bolt and you can find this bolt in the left cooler, so open the left cooler and remove that bolt and then unclip the centre console area to reveal 4 screws holding the single CD player and the DIN pocket under it in place.


----------



## devils_smile (Jul 15, 2011)

once again thanku very much


----------

